# Upgrade S2DT?



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Hello all, I want to start out by thanking all of you for the FAQ and pinned threads, they have been very informative, however, it seems that they are a bit dated now that the new S2DT 80HR box is out.

I just purchased a new S2DT 80HR box the day it was released locally, about 5 days ago. It has been simply amazing thus far! However, it seems that the darn thing is already bumping programs to make room for others - ie I need more space.  I am never home so I love the season pass options so that I can record tons of programs and have a wide selection when I am home. I also want to be able to keep a select few programs for long periods, and I would like tons of room to record long programs - Basketball games for example.

I have spent numerous hours looking throught the threads here, the numerous guides, Hinsdale, PTV, WeaKnees, etc.....every TiVo upgrade site and link that Google could possible return to me.

Here is the thing - I would like to upgrade my TiVo S2DT with a 400 -or- 500 GB drive. I would like to do a simply replacement - keeping my old orig drive just in case  

I am very computer savy buy I would like the easiest and best process to upgrade my TiVo - also one with the least amount of risk. As the box is pretty new, I am not concerned at all about saving the programs or settings on the box, I don't mind setting it all up again.

I have looked at things like InstantCake - but it does not appear that InstantCake will support the DT box? 

Would it be a better bet to wait for a little while until the DT boxes are more fully supported by the upgrading community?

Thanks again, any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Visit http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com

Then just follow the instructions for the Tivo 540040. The instructions are fairly simple and easy to follow. I've upgraded my S2 DT and the process only took about 30 minutes total. Of course its faster when you don't have any programs stored yet (except for those initial Tivo demos).


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. Those instructions are good for updating the new TCD649080? (I am assuming so)

Yeah, I am not even remotely concerned about the 6 demos it came with, as I have already removed them anyway (they were useless)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

supasta said:


> Thanks. Those instructions are good for updating the new TCD649080? (I am assuming so)
> 
> Yeah, I am not even remotely concerned about the 6 demos it came with, as I have already removed them anyway (they were useless)


Yes, the instructions are exactly the same for the 649.


----------



## Pfloyd (Apr 10, 2002)

I see there are lots of drives available at great prices. Can anyone tell me how large a drive can go into the S2DT?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Pfloyd said:


> I see there are lots of drives available at great prices. Can anyone tell me how large a drive can go into the S2DT?


750GB


----------

